

Ask HN: Error reporting software - cme

Can anyone recommend a service that monitors your website and notifies you if any errors occur?
======
thaumaturgy
Depends on the monitoring that you want. Nagios monitors sites to the extent
that they respond with a 200, but I don't think it will tell you if some part
of the page is broken.

------
brown9-2
<http://www.pingdom.com/>

------
cme
Ps. Thanks in advance!

